# 4 Lüfter an einen FU ist das möglich ?



## holle (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Kann ich 4 Lüftermotoren an einen umrichter gleichzeitig anschließen ?
Die Lüfter werden für eine Warmezufuhralage benötigt.(Einfrierschutz von Luftfiltern).Zur Zeit werden alle Lüfter gleichzeitig über ein Schütz eingeschaltet.Ich möchte die Wärmezufuhr jedoch regulieren können.
Bisher habe ich immer einen Antrieb mit einem FU ausgestattet.Da die Leistung der Lüfter nicht besonders groß ist und sie auch immer alle 4 gleich laufen sollen (um alle Luftfilter zu versorgen) frage ich mich ob es möglich ist mehrer Lüfter an einen FU zu hängen.
Gruß Holle


----------



## vladi (23 Januar 2007)

*4 Motoren*

Hi,
prinzipiell ja, sobald der FU die passende Grösse hat. Kleines Problem:
Schutz/Störungserkennung des einzelnen Motors! Bei Motoren
mit eingeb. Thermistor und externe Auswertung ist OK.

Gruss: V.


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Probleme macht es an sich vielleicht nur wenn du über 90-100 Herz gehst.

Bis 50 bzw. 60 Hz addierst du einfach die Motore zusammen als währe es einer.


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2007)

90-100 Hz dürfte sich bei einen Ventilator aber sowieso aus anderen Gründen erledigen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## holle (23 Januar 2007)

Ich glaube es kommt auf einen Versuch an.
Möchte ja eh nur bis 50Hz gehen.
Gruß Holle


----------



## s7-würger (23 Januar 2007)

wenn die Motoren in etwa gleichgross sind geht das ohne Probleme. Den Motorschutz kann dann aber der FU nicht mehr übernehmen, das muss sep. erledigt werden.

@Maxi: kennst DU Nuhr? (Zitat:" wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfachh mal die Schnauze halten")
Zeig mir doch bitte mal den Lüfter der in der Industrie mit 100Ht läuft.
Die Motorleistung nimmt in der 3ten Potenz mit der Drehzahl zu. D.h. bei 100Hz benötigt ein Lüfter die 8fache Leistung (2^3) gegenüber 50Hz !!!


----------



## master (23 Januar 2007)

....die Leistung nimmt bei Lüftern Quadratisch zu, bei Pumpen dann hoch³.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## s7-würger (23 Januar 2007)

master schrieb:


> ....die Leistung nimmt bei Lüftern Quadratisch zu, bei Pumpen dann hoch³.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



so, wieso denn dass ?
Sind Ventilatoren keine Zentrifugalmaschinen ???

Dann hab ich 15 Jahre lang bei mehreren hundert Pumpen- und Lüfterregelungen wohl was falsch gemacht.

Am besten das hier mal aufmerksam durchlesen !!!

http://www.scheib-gmbh.de/download/w_f.pdf


----------

